# 10 Gallon Conversion Kit



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyboby know where I could get a 10 gallon conversion kit?


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

many people make their own, but here is a link to buy one:
http://www.junglebox.net/mm5/mercha...re_Code=JB&Product_Code=300&Category_Code=VIV


----------



## bsharrah (Jan 15, 2008)

I ordered two of the kits from junglebox.com last month and was very pleased with them. I highly recommend the kit w/ drain. Posted a pic of one of the vivs I built using these here 
beginner-discussion/topic37190.html#p275715 .

Bart


----------



## snow4aaron (Jan 10, 2008)

I got a 10g vert kit from junglebox.com also and I am very happy with it. I will post pics of my construction soon.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

FCA makes a nice one as well.

http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am having all my breeding tanks done by Junglebox and recommend him do it all if you are local. Just be carefull with the front opening lids as they can break easily because there senstive as I already learned plenty.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a 10gal that has a sliding mesh top between a top lid and a lower lid...

----------------------------------------------<-Top rim of tank
=================================]<-sliding mesh top
----------------------------------------------<-lower rim of tank

Would that junglebox kit work?


----------



## bsharrah (Jan 15, 2008)

As far as I know they will work on standard AGA or Perfecto 10 gallon tanks. Sounds like you have a 10 gallon Critter Keeper with the sliding screen top. I do not think the kits will work for that type of tank.

Bart


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Do some measuring, cut some cardboard to said measurements, make sure it fits, visit a glass guy w/ your custom made template and make your own. If you like PM me and I"ll walk you through it. It's a lot easier than you think.


----------



## Tatooineboy (Feb 21, 2008)

Does plexi-glass work for these as well?


----------



## dartkeeper (Mar 11, 2008)

On the conversion kits with a drain, you have to provide your own tank? How do you get the hole in the tank then? 

Sorry.. I am a newbie...


----------



## dartkeeper (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh wait.. it just dawned on me, you turn it upside down then??

Sorry if I am really dumb... just trying to figure it out....

Thanks.


----------



## BenW (Apr 23, 2013)

I wouldn't use plexi if I was you.It has a tendacy to warp.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe drain is on bottom piece of glass on the conversion kit glass front?


----------

